# (Somewhat) New Sig



## The Teej (Jun 24, 2008)

If you're an Ocarina of Time God of War fan, I'm sure you'll like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Image Randomiser script may come back, need to make a few adjustments..._


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 24, 2008)

Better than almond eggs


----------



## The Teej (Jun 25, 2008)

Had to get rid of the sig, goes against the signature rules (all sigs were 400x209). I'll leave this topic open incase people want to talk about this old set I have up right now


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

aww .. but i liked those Oot sigs D=


----------



## The Teej (Jun 25, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92252

New thread, I've brought 'em back! Locked.


----------

